# Tips on Gasjugging?



## Levi Hunter

Hey folks. So I'm currently rubber tramping around the southeast playing music, seeing the sights, meeting folks, etc. Well, "currently" is not quite right.

I'm currently housed up at my sister's in Jacksonville, FL. The kitchen and bathroom and Wifi are pretty sweet, and I have been needing to do some internet heavy work (book shows, maintain website, pirate new music, etc.) but I am itching to get on the move.

My dilemma is that I have $1.75 to my name and a little less than a quarter tank of gas in the van.
I'm going out later to do some busking (a whole 'nother post) to see if I can sell some CDs, get some tips, but if that doesn't work I'm going to need to gas jug.

Humility isn't the problem, rather I have (and have had) this persistent feeling and fear that I am bothering people with my existence (how in the world I have dreams I do with the anxiety and depression i do is beyond me) so asking for help is hard for me sometimes. But I've learned over time I just need to fling myself out there despite my apprehensions or else I'd get nothing done ever.

Any tips, suggestions, advice on gasjugging? What kind of sign should I fly (I want mine to have something a little more than 'out of gas' on it. Maybe a 'sorry' beforehand)? I'm not too keen on walking up to people and asking, but will if I must. Also I'm a 26 year old, "relatively attractive" black female travelling solo if that information aids in the advice. I imagine it would help in some situations, but also prime me for a dangerous situation (ie, no gas jugging too late at night) Any advice helps, and any stories will help with my courage.

Thank you!

Also, I don't have a gas jug. Meant to get one, but my money got fucked up before I could.


----------



## tennesseejed

I have never jugged in florida, but was hassled by police for flying a sign most places in that state. Alot of times flying 'out of gas' at the back of the vehicle worked very well, but idk about florida.

Could you borrow a jug from someone?


----------



## Levi Hunter

tennesseejed said:


> I have never jugged in florida, but was hassled by police for flying a sign most places in that state. Alot of times flying 'out of gas' at the back of the vehicle worked very well, but idk about florida.
> 
> Could you borrow a jug from someone?



I should be able to. I saw that my brother-and-law has a couple lying around.


----------



## tennesseejed

I would just approach people and ask politely then. You could try flying out of gas but as I said, flying signs in florida is rough, well it was for me at least, and I usually do well almost anywhere I go


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci

Screw the sign, invest in a 5 gallon gas can. All you have to do is ask people to fill it up when they're pumping their gas. Maybe mention where you're trying to get. Make conversation. Just don't get kicked out of the gas station. Try to avoid being seen by workers.


----------



## Shwillam

Scrap the sign just pull up to a pump and try and make people laugh as you ask them for gas. Im not a fucking hippy but i find a lot of folk get a kick out of "hey man, i dont mean to be this hippy but could you help us/me with some gas?" It tends to work


----------



## VikingAdventurer

Shwhiskey Gumimaci said:


> Screw the sign, invest in a 5 gallon gas can. All you have to do is ask people to fill it up when they're pumping their gas. Maybe mention where you're trying to get. Make conversation. Just don't get kicked out of the gas station. Try to avoid being seen by workers.



I agree with all of these, except that I always used a 2-gallon can, because I feel that a smaller can is less intimidating to approach people with, and with a 2-gallon, you should still be able to fill up your tank relatively quickly.


----------



## Billy Cougar White

I flew a sign at a truckstop/gas station that said "out of gas, trying to get home to BC"(i was in Saskatchewan, which is a few days drive) i had one trucker give me $40, and made $170 in about an hr.


----------



## talltreesandtea

Gas busking might be the lightest approach. You have like, a fast food soft drink cup with you and ask people nicely while they are at the pump if they could spare just a little. Fill your gas jug bit by bit from the cup as u go. Just an idea?


----------



## tennesseejed

talltreesandtea said:


> Gas busking might be the lightest approach. You have like, a fast food soft drink cup with you and ask people nicely while they are at the pump if they could spare just a little. Fill your gas jug bit by bit from the cup as u go. Just an idea?



We did real good with a banjo, hand drum, and out of gas sign in a real bad spot... needles, CA. Had 50 bucks in aboit 20 min... and everybody in that town is scared of tweakers, rightfully so! Sucks there. We will... get by... dododododo. (Insert steelie here)


----------



## MolotovMocktail

talltreesandtea said:


> You have like, a fast food soft drink cup with you and ask people nicely while they are at the pump if they could spare just a little. Fill your gas jug bit by bit from the cup as u go. Just an idea?



I'm not trying to be a jerk but this is a terrible idea. No gas station is going to stand by and let you collect gasoline in a soda cup then try to pour it into a gas can. Just ask people to help fill up your can.


----------



## tennesseejed

MolotovMocktail said:


> I'm not trying to be a jerk but this is a terrible idea. No gas station is going to stand by and let you collect gasoline in a soda cup then try to pour it into a gas can. Just ask people to help fill up your can.



Yeah....


----------



## Levi Hunter

Thanks everyone! Truly.
I'm going to invest in a gas jug today.
I'm going to work out some sort of sign. Won't say 'out of gas', I want to get a bit more creative with the wording while keeping it succinct. And maybe art it up a little.
I'm also going to implement my music! At times at least. It'd be ridiculous not to seeing as it's the only reason I do anything.
Thanks again!


----------



## Bedheadred

Try to hit truck stops as much as you can, pilot, loves, etc. They're usually busy and the workers will take longer to realize what you're doing and kick you out. I just walk up to folks while they're pumping and say excuse me, I just ran out of gas and was hoping you could spare a couple gallons? Since you're a girl it will be way easy. Don't get discouraged if you get a lot of no's in a row. Sometimes it takes longer especially in the south. Smile and be nice and you'll be totally fine. Good luck!


----------



## Matt Derrick

talltreesandtea said:


> Gas busking might be the lightest approach. You have like, a fast food soft drink cup with you and ask people nicely while they are at the pump if they could spare just a little. Fill your gas jug bit by bit from the cup as u go. Just an idea?



unfortunately, gasoline is a toxic substance! i've never tried to put it in a fast food cup, but i did use a plastic dole cup when i was a kid to put gasoline on a fire. long story short it eats right through the plastic cup, so it might do the same to the paper cup.

also, like @MolotovMocktail said, just use a gas can, it's easier and you won't end up burning down the whole gas station.


----------



## benton

I once flew "need gas can" and it wasn't long before I cut the word "can" from the sign

It's not an either/or. If you find the right spot you can fly and get cash and peeps at the pump will see you and wave you over to put gas in the can, man


----------



## benton

Styrofoam will not hold gasoline by the way


----------



## talltreesandtea

MolotovMocktail said:


> I'm not trying to be a jerk but this is a terrible idea. No gas station is going to stand by and let you collect gasoline in a soda cup then try to pour it into a gas can. Just ask people to help fill up your can.


Hm, I think gas station management tolerates cup busking as much as straight up solicitating for a full gas can. And maybe peeps in the states are more generous than in Canada, cuz ya, no one is filling your gas tank in one swoop around here.


----------



## talltreesandtea

There's some pretty big big gulp cups out there now. Haha


----------



## creature

i like the idea of a 2 1/2 gallon can. I'd think you'd get it filled almost every time.

younger women def get a better break than guys, i'd think ; )

BTW, i'm south of jax about 30 miles or so.
if you make it to st. auggy, we'll do the chinese buffet or something, & i'll fill the 2 gallon jug ; )

i may be pulling out of here soon, heading west..
looking at two work possibilities this coming week, but if they fall through, back to cali, i think.

looking at your site, it seems you tramp the south east, with yer music..
super cool : )

the offer still stands, but if you head west, i carry tools.
hell.. since i'm near jax & may be for a bit, yet, let me know if the van needs any minor tinkering..

good luck!!


----------



## WeekendWarrior88

I had more luck gas jugging than sign flying in Florida, cardboard sign is a bullseye, but a hardworking joe could carry a gas jug without getting hassled.

Here's my methods for gas jugging

-I prefer honesty, if they don't like it, that's okay. I say "excuse me" to get their attention, they look "Can you spare some gas?" there's a few different popular responses that you'll get used to answering in your own way. I deal with anxiety too, and I can't stand lying to people that I'm asking for charity from, I lied when I first learned it, but it never actually increased my odds of getting gas (and it's rude).
-I park out of view of the workers. If it's busy, you're less likely to get kicked out, if it's not busy, you're more likely to get kicked out, although sometimes workers won't know what you're doing if they're in an area where it doesn't happen often.
-If I don't have a gas jug, I make one out of a gallon water bottle (dump water, rinse with a little gas and shake around, if you get a couple drops of water in your vehicle, it's not bad), however using a non-gasjug as a gasjug is usually illegal. I prefer using a 5 gallon jug, but can make due with a 2 gallon. One gallon means you have to pour the gas into your car after every fillup, 5 gallon means you can get 2 or 3 fillups before you pour, unless they fill you up.
-I ask when they have the pump in their hand. After they pull up, either they will walk in and pay, or pay at the pump (unless it's new pumps with a pay station), then they grab the pump handle, that's the perfect opportunity, just as they're about to do this. I say this because, if you wait for them to finish fueling, they'll have to start a second transaction which is more likely to get the attendants attention, and they're more likely to say no, or just give you a couple dollars.

I haven't done it for a long time, but I was good at it enough to get from California to Florida. When you need oil is when flying a sign is easier. I even flew a sign for a tire when I got a flat, which took a while. But for gas, it's way quicker to gas jug.


Oh, as for dangers, don't light yourself on fire, it's tough, but worth it.


----------

